# Toilet Waste Disposal - Loch Lubnaig, Trossachs



## feeandal (Oct 16, 2016)

Info for you Wild Campers out there.

Stopped off at the Trossachs National Park car park at Loch Lubnaig and discovered that there is a Toilet Disposal point.

Key can be got from the Food Hut during opening hours, Summer 0800 - 2000, Winter 0800 - 1700. A small fee of £2.00 is required to use it.

Also 2 Motorhome overnight places available, toilets, showers and picnic area. Barrier closed at night but code given to allow you to come and go if needed. Fee of £10 to stay, toilet emptying included.

As there are not many places to stay legally in the National park at least they are offering the chance to dispose of waste properly.

They may try and roll this out to more areas within the park, but for the time being this is a start to encourage responsible camping.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey,,Thank you, Sounds Great & it's Refreshing to think than at least there's 'Some' sensible options that are available.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the information.

Could please give the precise location of the car park?

Thanks


----------



## The laird (Oct 16, 2016)

*Loch lubnaig*

5miles west of Callander on the A84 before you hit strathyre
There's a contact number 07557449770 if this helps.its the food cabin contact.heading west its on your left be carefull turning off the road as it can be very busy.


----------



## feeandal (Oct 16, 2016)

What would be great is if there are any POI's with waste disposal points open to us motorhomers who like to wild camp.

 I know there are some Brit Stops that provide this service, but does anyone know of any other suitable waste points?

Old story, we are behind Europe on this service!

 FK17 8HF is the post code for this service.

I did mention showers but it seems I was wrong, having looked at the website, sorry for misleading you all.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 17, 2016)

I have added this to the Wild Camp POIs


----------

